# Proper drain and vent help needed



## papisox (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello,
I'm renovating my 2nd floor bathroom and taking out all the old plumbing and redoing everything. I wanted to make sure i am doing it correctly and using proper tees and wyes etc. Please see pic below. Main pipe to septic is 4", which goes to 3" in bsmt, then up to 2nd floor bath. Sink on main level drains directly to 4" and has no vent. See in pic where 3" comes up from bsmt, I need to know proper way to tie in wc, bath, and 2 sinks, with vent and drain. I'm hoping to make 90 from 3" coming from bsmt, feed the 3 fixtures and then switch to 2" after toilet and up outside wall, then 45 up to existing hole in roof. Is this feasible, and how? I'm in ontario, canada. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you using cast iron with lead and oakum?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

House Plumber can draw it for you


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cast iron with lead joints is the only way to fly...

House plumber will whip you up a great diagram...:thumbup:


----------



## papisox (Oct 31, 2010)

sorry, forgot to mention, its abs the whole way down to septic


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

papisox said:


> sorry, forgot to mention, its abs the whole way down to septic


Oh thats too bad...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

What is septic?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> What is septic?


Its a thing that you use when you cut yourself shaving...
It stops the bleeding!:thumbup:


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

1/2 way down to septic is 2 times better!:thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ask these people here

www.DIYChatroom.com


----------

